# So, Iran



## NYC Composer (Feb 26, 2015)

One month to go for the U.S. and Iran to make a nuclear control/lifting of sanctions deal.
Truly fascinating concept to me, much more than the Cuba deal (which was plenty fascinating in its own right.) Will it happen?

I suppose the can might be kicked a little farther down the road, but not much. I have no idea what will happen, or even, should happen. I believe the Iranian people are absolutely interested in progress, but I'm not so sure about the leadership. Ahmadinejad was quite a package. The Ayotollah doesn't seem like much of a progressive. 

Then there's Israel. Will they honor a nuclear deal made by the U.S.?


----------



## Vlzmusic (Feb 26, 2015)

Its like guns on the streets. You can never be sure any manufactured guns ain`t gonna end on the streets, be it gangs or lone lunatics. The East is swarming with gangs, groups, radicals and such. Nuclear country with such unstable regime and anti-western mindset is a huge step towards radioactive toys making it to the hands of little groups and loonies.


----------



## pixel (Feb 26, 2015)

Only this idiot Netanyahu can spoil it. I hope that it will not happen. 
Iran is not anti-western - it's just stupid propaganda. They want to make a great gas deal with europe, they have no benefits to screw it. This gas plan is against Russia so it's another thing...
Let's face it, western conquer everything around Iran. I believe that USA and Iran are too smart to screw it. But this psycho troll Netanyahu... what a c**t :/


----------



## AC986 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey Larry. Will Israel honour a nuclear deal overseen by the US? Yes in public they certainly will. In private? hhhaaaaahahah. Who knows.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 26, 2015)

I have to agree with pixel.

One theory I heard recently is that they don't want the bombs to use against Israel at all (or as leverage against Israel). What they're afraid of is a Shiite-Sunni war. They're Shiite, and Pakistan, a very unstable Sunni country, has them.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Feb 26, 2015)

pixel @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> Iran is not anti-western - it's just stupid propaganda.



You can label it so, but you can`t ignore the Islamic authority rooted there since 1979. Think Islamic fundamentalism is not anti-western? All is stupid propaganda? Then please be my guest to read some materials on the subject, find out what Dhimmi means, find some statistics and facts, before you conclude.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 26, 2015)

Nuclear fission material and nuclear bombs are extremely easy to make. If any country really wanted them they could have them. 

I kind of feel opposite of that theory. I've always felt that countries threaten to go nuke as a way to get things that they want. Trust me, Iran is a way more scientifically and technologically advanced civilization than Pakistan. If they wanted nukes they would have had them 20 years ago.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 26, 2015)

Who threw the first atomic bomb, and who shoots with nucklearer ammunition?


----------



## Allegro (Feb 26, 2015)

Vlzmusic @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> Its like guns on the streets. You can never be sure any manufactured guns ain`t gonna end on the streets, be it gangs or lone lunatics. The East is swarming with gangs, groups, radicals and such. Nuclear country with such unstable regime and anti-western mindset is a huge step towards radioactive toys making it to the hands of little groups and loonies.


Or how about you actually visit the EAST sometime (all of it, if you really feel like generalizing) ?
I am sick of all these stupid ignorant assumptions. Here where I live, people are stupid enough to think that US sends them all the ammunition along with fake jihadists so that they can divide and conquer their "peaceful" land. 
In the eyes of locals. Jihad = doing the struggle and facing the hardships of life. No 100 virgins story.
Funny i know :lol:

In america, everyone is a prostitute. That's how the local news channels portray Americans. In the middle east: people go allahuakbar followed by a booom all the time for 100 virgins. That's what my friends ask all the time. "It it true bro?"


----------



## Vlzmusic (Feb 26, 2015)

Allegro

I can tell we are on different sides of the fence here, so I don`t see it wise to hijack the thread with argues, so I won`t. Believe me, I have good reasons to avoid most of the East, same as my grandparents in 1941 were wise enough to evacuate from Kiev.

As for generalizing, lets agree you convinced me, no Boko Haram exists, no raped and killed Kurds, no Syrian (and Lebanese before that) Civil wars, no torture camps for fleeing Eritreans and Sudanees in Egypt, no Houthi in Yemen, no school children shootings in Pakistan, no violent opposition suppression in Iran itself - the world is rather peaceful place after all.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 26, 2015)

Can I ask where you live, Allegro? Anything you can educate us on would be helpful.


----------



## Allegro (Feb 27, 2015)

Vlzmusic
You're right. If I reply to your post here the way I want to, this thread would go GG. Besides, OP is already trying to figure out where I live so that he can hunt me down and cut my internet cable for posting such off topic stuff. :D
Just want you to know that my last post sounded rude or directed towards you but I was talking about things in general. Also, I am not saying that everything you said in your post is wrong, far from it.

NYC Composer
Currently living in Saudi Arabia and I am from Pakistan. Sure, I will try my best to keep my patriotic feelings and my atheistic views to myself and state FACTS as is.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 27, 2015)

Allegro @ Fri Feb 27 said:


> Vlzmusic
> You're right. If I reply to your post here the way I want to, this thread would go GG. Besides, OP is already trying to figure out where I live so that he can hunt me down and cut my internet cable for posting such off topic stuff. :D
> Just want you to know that my last post sounded rude or directed towards you but I was talking about things in general. Also, I am not saying that everything you said in your post is wrong, far from it.
> 
> ...



Please do. Information or at least perceptions from the ground are educational. 
What do you think will happen between Iran and the U.S,?


----------



## Vlzmusic (Feb 27, 2015)

Allegro

First of all - peace 

Secondly - no need keeping your feelings or views to yourself, its a forum, after all. Lets hope all this tide of violence go down, and good things, like music, remain


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 27, 2015)

Never been to Saudi Arabia or any Gulf States, lots of friends worked there and are still over there making Bank from World Dubai.

All I ever hear is how the people are friendly and love meeting foreigners, same goes for most Americans. Going to the University of Miami I met plenty of upper crust folks and always enjoyed their company, even though Arab Soccer players are serious hacks when they can't gain good ball control over their opponents.

It's the governments and the media of the world that's the trouble.

Media in the states is very simple to figure out, follow the money.

It wouldn't surprise to see some ISIS advertisements for cheap Crude like our NGOs over here do.
"Building A Better Iraq" with pictures of Oil Refineries setting up over there like Shell and BP... >8o


----------



## pixel (Feb 28, 2015)

Vlzmusic @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> pixel @ Thu Feb 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is not anti-western - it's just stupid propaganda.
> ...



So these fundamentalist groups define Iran? So, going that way we should say that KKK was a representation of USA in the past. 
There are more than just stupid fundamentalists. There are real peaceful people like we are.
I'm not negate that psycho-religion-freaks exists. They are. But they arent representation of millions of people there.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Feb 28, 2015)

pixel @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> So these fundamentalist groups define Iran? So, going that way we should say that KKK was a representation of USA in the past.



Sorry, *pixel*, I am not following your idea. Was head of KKK the official Supreme leader of USA?


----------



## pixel (Feb 28, 2015)

General theoretical question: did you ever study history in different countries? I mean on place. 
Doing this you can learn that in country X you'll learn that country Y are the bad boys, really blood-wish killers. If you go to country Y you'll learn exactly the same in opposite. And this is how it is around the whole planet. It's always: we are good guys and they're the bad guys. 

I am Polish origin. In Poland we've learn how bad german was and how ungrateful jewish are etc etc. I know that a lot of history documents and press is showing Poland as terrorists. That's why I don't care about this. 
We have hundreds of different history versions. Which one is the real one? Our history - of course! /\~O


----------



## pixel (Feb 28, 2015)

Vlzmusic @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> pixel @ Sat Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > So these fundamentalist groups define Iran? So, going that way we should say that KKK was a representation of USA in the past.
> ...



Are the fundamentalist terrorists are the official supreme leader of Iran? 
But you can find a lot of blood-wish terrorists from Iran here: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_ ... ves+israel


----------



## Vlzmusic (Feb 28, 2015)

*pixel*

You mixed a whole bag here, besides that you sound like refferring to headlines, rather than forged views.

A) You never read "terrorists" in my post. Fundamentalistic ideas, at least in some interpretation, is the idea of running the state by the Islamic laws, as described by the first Supreme leader`s book "Islamic Government". Later those ideas where implemented in the 1979 revolution.

B) The whole idea of my first post was about the government there, and small gangs and groups on the other hand. Those are two separated referrals. Maybe those two things are not so clearly defined in people`s heads, but thats the whole premise of the current debates:
- There is long list of evidence of backup and mutual interests between current Iran`s authorities and smaller groups (Hezbollah in Lebanon, Khouthi in Yemen, just from the top of my head).

You are free to dismiss those or state other things. Maybe that the Islamic rule of both of the Supreme Leaders is very pro-western, I don`t know. Just lets play on the same field


----------



## H.R. (Feb 28, 2015)

I live in Iran and I'm optimistic about it. Look Iran's 1979 revolution happened with the idea of independency and just like George Orwell's books there must be an enemy to show hatred and unite people through that. And this enemy were always America, now the government and people see more benefit and common in an agreement between US and Iran. But here is a problem, so what is going to happen to all the idealogy of that revolution? What about all that US can't be trustworthy propaganda? This is why there are some collisions within the government. But this new regime of Iran (Rouhani and pals  ) think more rationally.

To be honest people don't give a F about the nuclear program, they just want inflation and depression ends, and I want to be able to transfer money overseas.


----------



## pixel (Feb 28, 2015)

Vlzmusic @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> B) The whole idea of my first post was about the government there, and small gangs and groups on the other hand. Those are two separated referrals.



Ok I understand o-[][]-o 
My previous statement was like that because most of people referral them (citizens, govt, fundamentalists) as one and the same thing


----------



## AC986 (Mar 1, 2015)

H.R. @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> I live in Iran and I'm optimistic about it. Look Iran's 1979 revolution happened with the idea of independency and just like George Orwell's books there must be an enemy to show hatred and unite people through that. And this enemy were always America, now the government and people see more benefit and common in an agreement between US and Iran. But here is a problem, so what is going to happen to all the idealogy of that revolution? What about all that US can't be trustworthy propaganda? This is why there are some collisions within the government. But this new regime of Iran (Rouhani and pals  ) think more rationally.
> 
> To be honest people don't give a F about the nuclear program, they just want inflation and depression ends, and I want to be able to transfer money overseas.



You're a Persian are you?


----------



## H.R. (Mar 1, 2015)

adriancook @ Sun Mar 01 said:


> H.R. @ Sat Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Iran and I'm optimistic about it. Look Iran's 1979 revolution happened with the idea of independency and just like George Orwell's books there must be an enemy to show hatred and unite people through that. And this enemy were always America, now the government and people see more benefit and common in an agreement between US and Iran. But here is a problem, so what is going to happen to all the idealogy of that revolution? What about all that US can't be trustworthy propaganda? This is why there are some collisions within the government. But this new regime of Iran (Rouhani and pals  ) think more rationally.
> ...



Yes. Born and raised.


----------



## AC986 (Mar 1, 2015)

H.R. @ Sun Mar 01 said:


> You're a Persian are you?



Yes. Born and raised.[/quote]

Hhaha! I was out the other day at an auction house and met up with my Persian friend for lunch. Long days in those auction houses and we Persians and Catholics have got to eat.

I wound up buying a chess set. :shock:


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 3, 2015)

While I was reading the Bible today I saw Netenyahu's picture and came to the conclusion that we're Foked....


----------



## AC986 (Mar 3, 2015)

You were reading the Bible today?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 3, 2015)

Every God Damn Day.......... 0oD 

Actually only believe things written in Stone like Sumerian Cuneform, where every Religion seems to have used the story of the Flood and their own "Gilgamesh."
But seein's how we are nearing the end of times with Global Warming, and Revelations and now the Great Satan's coming together for the cause I only wish to hurry and pick a religion so I might end up in the right place.

Islam is pretty popular and Liberals and Hollywood watch their words from respect or fear, not sure which, I was leaning towards that. 
But after 2 wives, a few cars and houses having multiple wives seems a far fetch these days.
But many stars in Hollywood are starting to grow beards and even the White House let that weirdo father of Sgt. Bergdahl get famous in the Rose Garden ( He had the same kind of "I kidnapped Elizabeth Smart" look ) so I just to need to make sure of which God I choose.
DC and Hollywood just never seem to get things right, but maybe this time they are on to something.

I guess after Israel bombs Iran things will become more clear.
Bibi definitely had a stick broke off up his butt about something, that's for sure.

I made a lot of cash as a kid waiting for the Choir to sing, then rasied my hand in Sunday School class to take a leak, climbed the stairs to the Robe Room and snatched a buck or two from each purse. When your 9 years old, 50-60 bucks back then, every week was a good earn.
I had my own Kustom PA and Kawasaki 90 in 6th grade, so I always liked Christianity.

I'll let you know what I come up with, need more time as even the Hindu Gods are starting to look west and east with concern, and lots of Nukes too.

Cheers.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 4, 2015)

Most Iranians I have met or have become friends with have been respectful, smart, sensitive and funny. They have a very deep and impressive culture.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 4, 2015)

Agreed. It's never an entire nations people that are whacked out, just their leaders and paid Sheep that help do MTV style videos of flags burning, marching with guns and fake missiles on flatbeds, etc.


----------



## AC986 (Mar 4, 2015)

Cheesus Chim. Life's a pot pourri of mystery floating on a sea of confusion around you at times.


Just feel lucky that Lee Trevino was my favourite golfer. o=<


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 4, 2015)

Haven't been to Iran, but been to a few of the "stan" countries where I met a few Iranians. I have to mostly agree with Pixel, Ned and Nick. People are pretty much the same all over. All the hubbub about evil is mostly just a lot of propaganda as I see it.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes Lee is an idol of Latinos, we especially liked the way he jacked off reporters trying to get under his skin.
When asked how it felt to be a rich Mexican, he replied he was no longer Mexican, but Spanish... :mrgreen: 

Class Act and such a talent with finess.

Meanwhile Back At The Ranch.................


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 4, 2015)

snowleopard @ Wed Mar 04 said:


> Haven't been to Iran, but been to a few of the "stan" countries where I met a few Iranians. I have to mostly agree with Pixel, Ned and Nick. People are pretty much the same all over. All the hubbub about evil is mostly just a lot of propaganda as I see it.



+1000


----------



## H.R. (Mar 4, 2015)

It's kind of sad to be seen through the act and opinions of politicians. They seek power and dominion which are not very innocent topics.

Say people around the world think we are the number one enemy of Jews but to be honest it's not like that. You will be amazed how respectful people are toward other religions in Iran. My mother for example gives flowers as a gift to church every year and it's beautiful to see how people with different ideologies and religions can live happily beside each other. But this beauty can not be seen in the shadow of international thirst of power. Therefore nobody can see how respectful I am to Jew community and how even I can cry when I see and think about the horror of Holocaust even that I'm a atheist.


----------



## AC986 (Mar 5, 2015)

You don't ever want to be an atheist. 

Always hedge your bets. I mean, look at Larry.



/\~O


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 5, 2015)

Indeed.
When I gamble I pray to all of the Gods, one of them is bound to answer.
With so many heavenly choices why take a chance.

And Larry, thanks for the demo of Chris Hein Harmonica, I got it a little while ago in my patriotic duty to redistribute wealth in support of our current liars/leaders.

I know they are useless and full of shit, but at least we got Iran to do our dirty work in Tikrit.
I don't care what Liberals and Conservatives claim they stand for as they play good cop / bad cop and divide the Sheep, Obama did what he said and our kids aren't stuck in that shit hole.
We will leave Afghanistan soon and then they can go back to killing each other again in hopes of pleasing their Gods.

Now with all of that money saved maybe DC can redistribute wealth to Nashville since these Hillbillies never saw snow and think the sun is how you clear the roads.
WE NEED SOME PLOWS DAMN IT...

I shall pray to the Gods in DC now.........


----------



## pixel (Mar 6, 2015)

You're really sure about leaving Afghanistan? There's so much money in drug factories. Before and after attack on Afghanistan, USA is still flood of heroin. They have even not to close any of these factories. I'm curious why


----------



## AC986 (Mar 6, 2015)

So pixel, how long have you been living in Scotland?


----------



## pixel (Mar 6, 2015)

Around 2 years now


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 6, 2015)

The CIA competes with Russian, Israeli and Middle Eastern Gun and Drug dealers. There's big money in it. We don't need troops for that.
Mexican and American counterparts basically took down the top 3 Cartel leaders so the military could "regulate" the drugs coming into the USA, while watching and tracking Middle Easterners trained in espanol coming from Venezuela. 

You gotta do business with the bad guys while keeping a warm and fuzzy face, which is why Obama has done a fine job letting everyone kill each other for 6 years. Hopefully they can continue unabated for many more as the world can no longer blame Americans for everything that goes wrong, nor should we try and be the Policemen of such a phucked up era.

Also the worlds largest Lithium deposits were found in Afghanistan, and we basically signed on to giving China the rights to mine there in the Transpacific deal we worked out in 2010, finalized last year. 

Those meetings never make the "news" much, but only the indoctrinated pay attention to the Billboards and advertisements offered up, then go about stirring up Sheep fights to distract the commoners from what's really going on.

And Pixel, disable Turbo Boost and Spread Spectrum in the ASRock BIOS.
Other than that it's a hands free operation... 0oD 
Latest new build was very cheap using 2 year old parts and some MX 100 SSDs that are 20 cents per GigaByte.
Zebra HZ gets it's own Core @ 3.9GHz and can have 8 Oscillators with full polyphony.......

Meanwhile back at the Ranch..................


----------



## pixel (Mar 6, 2015)

People in eastern europe love to blame jews for everything that is going wrong (even personal fails, everything) :D 

Thanks for advice, probably both are unchecked but I'll check it later 
This build is like a beast. I've tried few Diva instances - 50% CPU. Have to try to kill this machine with even more instances. 20 NI Massive (long pad, every section on) with reverbs/EQ/comp on them is so easy for 4790. I'm in love :D


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 6, 2015)

I used the i7 S @ 3.2GHz and 60 watts for this build, a small voltage increase to bring temps up to the high 40'S in Centigrade, gave me 3.9GHz and it is warm to the touch.
The new low watt S Series is perfect for 1U ATX and long hours.
Learned my lesson about really great builds.
When you see motherboards and CPUs working so well together, buy more after 1 year and now I have 3 to take me for another 4-5 years easy.

Asus made great boards for the original i7, but then starting using cheaper parts, etc.
ASRock on the other after gaining market share from cheap (crappy designs) stepped up their game and brought us enterprise solutions for a little more money.

Chances are they will also start using cheap stuff again since they have killed the market with M.2 boards and X99/Z97 designs.
If that happens, I got my 2 x Z97s and a Z87 with proven technologies to last a life time.

So when Iran bombs Sunni lands in Iraq, Saudi Arabia, Israel and Jordan, and global warming knocks out our power grid, my ASRocks will use power from my Solar Trailer so the show will go on regardless.


----------



## Udo (Mar 6, 2015)

My last trip through that area (Iran, Afghanistan, etc.) caused major havoc :wink: :

- Very soon after, the Iranians got rid of The Shah.
- A few months later, the Soviet war in Afghanistan broke out.

(remembered it all last week, while looking through some old passports. I still feel guilty :wink: ).


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Mar 7, 2015)

chimuelo @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> Indeed.
> When I gamble I pray to all of the Gods, one of them is bound to answer.
> With so many heavenly choices why take a chance.



I never understood the "hedging your bets" strategy with religion. If any of them are the true God, won't he know that you don't truly believe?



chimuelo @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> I shall pray to the Gods in DC now.........



Yes, they really are gods in their own minds, aren't they? It's amazing to me how self-important they are.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 9, 2015)

I will continue to do the best I can to be moral by the code I've developed for well over 100 years. I expect no reward other than peace of mind, which is something I'll never achieve anyway due to a restless and wandering intellect. 

Lengthy pondering has brought me to this conclusion-if you are lucky enough not to be hungry, to be loved or have experienced love, to have pursuits you find fulfilling, to be or to have been reasonably healthy, life is a gift. It doesn't matter who the gift is from. Enjoy it, be grateful for every day, try to be a decent soul.

Here endeth the old guy homily.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 9, 2015)

You can end hunger with Isogenix Supreme. A Liquid supplement that provides nutrition we no longer have thanks to Federal/Monsanto GMO based crops.

Peace of Mind is hard for most Americans as we have the explorer syndrome still in our blood from earlier ancestors of all creeds.

I have friends who were very lucky with patents and taking concepts from paper to manufacturing, if the millions they have made would be bring Peace Of Mind, they wouldn't be Venture Capitalists backing start ups in the New York tax free zones like we see in China.

At least in New York, they realize chasing out capital means politicians can no longer buy voters with other peoples money, so new sources of revenue created by the evils of capitalism must be created. In this way they can still make promises to break as even the dumbest entitlement based concepts can point to this as a source of cash for them to gravel over.

Meanwhile back in Iran..............

I truly believe everything we hear in the media is a collaboration to deceive our adversaries abroad, including the fake divisions of race all the way to the phony unemployment numbers of 5%.

Netenyahu and Obama planned the good cop/bad cop strategy out long ago, and ISIS was created to draw Iranian external security forces into pitched battles.
It is working brilliantly and we simply wait until they are all in the arena then have the "bad cop" GOP stop supporting them with air strikes.
This guarantees that the blindly loyal ones will kill each other for years to come.

This is a grand foreign policy, even though the Prez lacks currency around the globe, the method to his madness will succeed in having our less desirable adversairies killing each other.

If the EU was smart they would use offspring of former Eastern European slave socieites, where everyone was equally miserable and broke, to fight the Russian aggressors and until they all kill each other.

As Bruce Lee once said, his style was the Art Of Fighting, without Fighting.......
I knew those movies would someday catch the attention of lawyers that run our Governments.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Mar 9, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> I will continue to do the best I can to be moral by the code I've developed for well over 100 years.


You're over 100 years old?


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm sure you guys have heard by now that the Republicans in Congress sent their own letter to Iran saying the President can't do anything without them. You may have read Iran's response. 

I have to say, beyond the corruption and bribery, this is just embarrassing. I can't think of anything this low in some time. There are now international people saying the United States is the country that can't be trusted. I find it difficult to find words and reason to argue against that. 

The Republicans in Congress so hate the President, he could casually announce tomorrow that he likes yellow shirts, and it wouldn't surprise me if the GOP came out denouncing yellow shirts as being liberal, communist shirts for elitists. 

To paraphrase old-school conservative Norman Ornstein, from the American Enterprise Institute: The party has become a radical insurgency which has abandoned any commitment to parliamentary democracy. And their goal for the last years has simply been to undermine anything that Obama might do, in an effort to regain power and serve their primary constituency, which is the very wealthy and the corporate sector. They try to conceal this with all sorts of other means. You can’t get votes that way, so they’ve had to mobilize sectors of the population which have always been there but were never mobilized into an organized political force: Evangelical Christians, extreme nationalists, terrified people who have to carry guns into Starbucks because somebody might be after them, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Mar 10, 2015)

Why did no one ever tell me that NYC Composer is over 100 years old!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 10, 2015)

Snowleopaard, I've despised the Republican party for a long time. Now I outright hate them.

Putting politics ahead of nuclear proliferation to Iran. They should all be put in prison. That's not hyperbole - they genuinely should.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 10, 2015)

i'm appalled. i'm on walkabout and hadn't read the news for days. Now I'm going back to that.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Mar 10, 2015)

In the world of dictators, one rewards their loyal coalition. So, why would the Republican lawmakers do this. Whom are they paying back?

Well, let's follow the money...

Sheldon Adelson.

Citizens United didn't just dump private money into politics. It did so to the threshold of treason.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 11, 2015)

The good news is that the Mullahs of Iran have offered to mediate a Peace deal between wealthy Liberals and the GOP. Talks will take place next week in the Sharia Law Courts down in Texas.

Again, my beliefs these 2 parties collaborate as the good cop / bad cop are evident once again for the Sheep to see. Choose to ignore them if you like, but the example above is just one recent example along with Hillary's emails "leaked" by wealthy white Liberals from the NYTimes.

Who benefits from these 2 recent good cop/bad cop ploys...?

Media ratings most likely soar for all outlets including the little rags in DC that are basically 3 different National Enquirer lunch time comics.

HIllary gets everyone to watch the war on women at the UN as she shakes down rich Arab Gulf States for more cash from our biggest Green Energy backers.
Media ratings soar.
Enemies are confused and still get the same message that we want to kill them, but Liberals won't let us.
Iran is attacking ISIS.

What's left to understand....?

Surely folks can see what I have been saying all along.....

Also notice the divisions of race coming back again to further divide the Sheep as the DOJ actually finished an investigation in record time.
We still can't get their buddies in Congress (GOP) to get emails from the IRS, or information about the Guns Holder supplied the cartels that sadly killed a Border Agent, and what about Hillarys War in Libya....? Ambassadors died but she decides what emails are important or not and Congress cannot get access to the private Server...?

It's all plain to see my brotha's, don't feel duped, for 1 month hear me out and look through my rose colored glasses at these 2 self supportive Crime Families.

And try to tell me they really hate each other......

Let the Sheep fights begin.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 12, 2015)

Ba-a-a-a !!!!!!!

(Nothing beats a good bleat.)


----------

